
Django 1.11 release candidate 1 released - collinmanderson
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2017/mar/21/django-111-rc-1-released/
======
collinmanderson
Last version to support Python 2.x.

Release notes here:
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.11/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.11/)

